# Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer



## HotHotHechti (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

kennt einer ein richtig gutes Rotaugenfutter für stehendes Gewässer???;+

Kennt vielleicht auch einer die Alte Aller die ist in Baden das ist in der nähe von Bremen?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!!!


Euer HotHotHechti



*PETRI HEIL:m:m:m*


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*

Guck mal in den Rotaugenthread von Boardie anguilla 320. #h


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*

Turbo schwarz !!!
oder diverse dunkle Futtersorten von Sensas (kann mir die Namen immer schlecht merken).


----------



## HotHotHechti (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*

Wie finde ich das zwischen 50 Seiten???
Ich bin neu im Board.


----------



## seahavk (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*

Hallo Zusammen,

kommt ganz darauf an was Du dafür ausgeben willst, das einfachste und billigste ist ne Packung Paniermehl und ne Dose Mais, das ganze mischst Du dann mit etwas Seewasser und geangelt wird dann mit Mais direkt oder Mais Mistmade Kombi.
Funktioniert 100 %

Gruß Seahavk |wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*



HotHotHechti schrieb:


> Wie finde ich das zwischen 50 Seiten???


Indem Du dort stöberst... |sagnix


----------



## lute (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*



seahavk schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kommt ganz darauf an was Du dafür ausgeben willst, das einfachste und billigste ist ne Packung Paniermehl und ne Dose Mais, das ganze mischst Du dann mit etwas Seewasser und geangelt wird dann mit Mais direkt oder Mais Mistmade Kombi.
> Funktioniert 100 %
> ...


 
frag mich nicht wieso aber ich habe mit mais noch nie einen einzigen verwertbaren biss auf rotaugen gehabt! anstatt mais würde ich also genau das selbe machen nur halt mit maden #6


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*

Ich verwende zur Zeit die Mischung Black Magic u. Red Roage wenns auf Rotaugen im Stillwasser geht... Ein bischen Spicy Roage dazu, und dann klappts auch mit den Rotaugen


----------



## Lenkers (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*

Meine Köderfische mit den roten Augen stehen auf Mistwürmer/Dendros und wenn ich gar keine Vorbereitungszeit hatte ... nen Teig aus nem Zwieback krieg ich immer hin, das mögen die auch (für die kleinen Zanderköder)


----------



## Marc 24 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*

Hallo HotHotHechti,
ich habe immer sehr gute Erfahrungen mit mit dem Rotaugenfutter von Sensas gemacht. Das heißt glaub ich Sensas 3000 Rotauge oder so in der Art. Am besten du mischt da noch ein paar Pinkies mit rein. Ich habe noch immer etwas Strawberry dazugetan, das eine sehr gute Lockwirkung hat. Den speziellen Namen weiß ich jetzt nicht genau. Das ist ein rotes Pulver, das stark nach Erdbeere riecht (und schmeckt:q ). mfg Marc


----------



## gifhorner anglerk (1. November 2007)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*

Also ich benutze auch sehr gerne das Sensas 3000. Aber ich habe auch schon gute Erfolge mit dem Schock Rotauge von Colmic erziehlt. Im stehenden Gewässer solltest du dann aber fein und nicht Big nehmen. Ein paar Maden oder Pinkies können immer mit ins Futter, kann nie schaden, jedoch würde ich im Herbst, Winter und Frühjahr, keine süßen Lockstoffe wie strawberry verwenden, besonders im See nicht. Im Sommer, also bei warmer Wassertemperatur, sind süße Lockstoffe unschlagbar, aber grade jezz würde ich eher was deftiges nehmen, z.B. Black Devil von Mondial.


----------



## picker_man (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*

Hallo ich fische hauptsächlich Stillwasser von Top Secret, ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Es ist nicht sehr Teuer. 
Das Futter ist sehr würzig und meistenz strecke ich es mit ein bischen Paniermehl.
Ich habe das Futter auch schon mal mit ein bischen Knoblauchwasser verfeinert. 
Dazu tuhe ich dan ein paar Marden oder Pinkis.

Und  dann halt 12er oder 16er Brassenhaken mit 2 Marden.

Mfg picker_man


----------



## Rotauge. (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*

Hallo HotHotHechti ich benutz immer 1000g Paniermehl +500-1000g Maulwurferde und 2 esslöffel Koriander und 1 esslöffel Fenchel
MFG Rotauge.


----------



## paule79 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*

Hi,
@ Rotauge


> Hallo HotHotHechti ich benutz immer 1000g Paniermehl +500-1000g Maulwurferde und 2 esslöffel Koriander und 1 esslöffel Fenchel
> MFG Rotauge.



Vielleicht hat Hot Hot Hechti mittlerweile auch was gutes gefunden.

Schau mal aufs Datum.

Ci@o


----------



## baitcast uwe (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*

ich verwende das super lunch von mondial-f .dazu ein paar pinkies , maden und amino flash aroma .das futter lockt jedoch auch sehr viele brassen anm).
das sensas 3000 gros gardon (grosse plötzen /rotaugen) geht auch.m).
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## arno (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rotaugenfutter für stehhendes Gewässer*

Moin.
Paniermehl, etwas Zucker drann und ne Dose Mais.
Mit zerriebener Holzkohle etwas schwärzrn das Futter.
Wenn Du mit Mais noch kein Rotauge gefangen hast, dann ändere mal die Montage , und zwar so, das der Fisch ein Minnimum an Wiederstand am Mais bemerkt.
ZB.
Eine Durchlaufpose(Waggler) ohne Stopper, der Waggler sollte flach auf dem Wasser liegen.
Beim Biss stellt er sich auf und dann sofort anschlagen, wenn er aus dem Wasser kommt. Und ein kleines Laufblei um 20 Gr. Dann den Karabinerwirbel  und daran ein ca. 50 cm Vorfach (0,10 Schnur mit 10er Haken) ohne es noch mit einem Klemmblei zu beschweren.
Ich meine: Mit Maden fängt man mehr, aber mit Mais größere Rotaugen.
Natürlich sollte kein 0,30 Schnur genommen werden.


----------

